# commencal meta am v3 2016 für bikepark geeignet?



## nukleon69 (13. April 2018)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem enduro und bin über das commencal meta am v3 von 2016 gestolpert.
da ich es neu für günstig bekommen könnte.
meine frage ist aber die ist es für den bikepark geeignet?
ich komme vtl 8-10 mal im jahr hin +-0 und mache keine grossen drops.

greez nukleon


----------



## 4Stroke (17. April 2018)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem enduro und bin über das commencal meta am v3 von 2016 gestolpert.
> da ich es neu für günstig bekommen könnte.
> meine frage ist aber die ist es für den bikepark geeignet?
> ...



Worum geht es dir denn, Haltbarkeit?
Wenn es um Fahrspaß und Laufruhe geht wäre das Meta AM sicherlich nicht die optimale Wahl für den Park.
Es sind halt "nur" 150mm Federweg am Heck. Schau dir mal das Supreme SX an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (17. April 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Worum geht es dir denn, Haltbarkeit?
> Wenn es um Fahrspaß und Laufruhe geht wäre das Meta AM sicherlich nicht die optimale Wahl für den Park.
> Es sind halt "nur" 150mm Federweg am Heck. Schau dir mal das Supreme SX an.




Also ich wohne n kleines Stück weiter weg um jedes we in den Bikepark zu fahren.
Daher ist für mich ein Dh völlig nutzlos, daher dachte ich hole mir was womit ich hier bei mir Touren fahren kann aber ab und zu auch mal in den Park kann. Hatte zwar vorher ein dhler aber denn habe ich jetzt Verkauf da er über ein Jahr nur rumstand ‍♂️


----------



## nukleon69 (18. April 2018)

oder wer das meta v4  auch besser ?


----------



## 4Stroke (18. April 2018)

Schau dir doch mal ein enduro an im 170/180mm federwegsbereich 

- commencal Supreme sx
- Canyon Torque 
- yt Capra
- propain Spindrift 

Die dürfen deinen Ansprüchen doch recht gut gerecht werden. 
Das Meta v3  hatte ich selber, möchte aber inzwischen auf ein mehr an federweg und eine etwas abfahrtsfreundlichere geometrie nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## nukleon69 (19. April 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal ein enduro an im 170/180mm federwegsbereich
> 
> - commencal Supreme sx
> - Canyon Torque
> ...




Okay dann werd ich dort mal meine Augen offen halten und erstmal danke für die Info bzw Tip.
Aber ist das torque nicht ein freeerider ?
Ist das Enduro von denen nicht das strive?


----------



## Jakten (19. April 2018)

Ich habe Commencal mal angeschrieben als das V4 raus kam. Es gab keinerlei Einwände für den Park-Einsatz trotz meinem Gewicht von 100kg.


----------



## nukleon69 (19. April 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe Commencal mal angeschrieben als das V4 raus kam. Es gab keinerlei Einwände für den Park-Einsatz trotz meinem Gewicht von 100kg.



Okay darauf hätte ich auch mal kommen können aber dank dir . Ja 100kg ist auch mei e Gewichtsklasse ^^


----------



## 4Stroke (19. April 2018)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Okay dann werd ich dort mal meine Augen offen halten und erstmal danke für die Info bzw Tip.
> Aber ist das torque nicht ein freeerider ?
> Ist das Enduro von denen nicht das strive?


Da du geschrieben hast, dass du 8-10x pro Saison in den Park möchtest, habe ich dir die Bikes mal vorgeschlagen. ​Ich würde mich hier nicht an irgendwelchen Begrifflichkeiten aufhalten.
Lies dich doch mal in die Testberichte ein .


----------

